# Safe CPU Temp for my AMD Dual Core



## Shadoninja (Aug 5, 2008)

What is the highest SAFE temperature I can run my processor at right now?

I am overclocking it at 10% from 3.0Ghz to 3.3 with the tempurature staying right around 30 C and I am curious how high I can safely push the temp to.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Keep it under 60c when under load.


----------



## Shadoninja (Aug 5, 2008)

Alright. So far from 3.0 to 3.3 I haven't had to change the voltage. Should I up that now? And by how much? It is currently at 1.328


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Leave it as low as possible AMD cpu's don't like a lot of voltage and more voltage increases temps.

Is this a x2 6000?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Your CPU can "safely" run at 70C, max, but it really should never go over 60C. Keep in mind that these are load temps, that is what the CPU temp is at when running at high usage, like 80-100%. Ideally you should be able to run Prime95 and not go over 65C.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

If your overclock is running smoothly and not freezing or crashing then leave the V core alone. You only need to up the V core if the overclock is unstable. The max temps that Amd lists for your Cpu is 55-63c. 

http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskt...2=&f3=&f4=&f5=&f6=&f7=&f8=&f9=&f10=False&f11=


----------



## Shadoninja (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow thanks a lot guys! I overclocked it to 3.6 today and got a bsod... No damage done right? How much do I up the voltage to stop it from crashing at 3.6ghz?

I won't mess with the voltage too much. I am aware it decreases cpu life


----------



## HD_Monkey (Apr 16, 2008)

What are your temps. at 3.6? Was this under full load/stress test when you BSOD'ed. If you are stable at current vcore with say 3.4, I would leave it there. As my team members stated, overvolting amd's will cause overheating issues.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Here is a link on overclocking a Amd X26000+. Do this at your own risk though as these Amd chips are not great overclockers. The reason being is that they are pretty much maxed out, right out of the box. Monitor your Cpu temp closely as the 125w X2 runs a little hotter to begin with. So the temp will rise quickly under loads.

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/amd_6000/18.htm


----------



## Shadoninja (Aug 5, 2008)

Actually my processor is an AMD Athlon II X2 250 Regor 3.0GHz

At 10% overclocked my tempuratures still stayed right at 29-30 C (3.3 ghz)

When I overclocked it to 3.55ghz it bsod'ed right after my desktop loaded

Also, the reviews on newegg for my processor were usually complimenting its overclocking capabilities.

My motherboard supports jumper-free overclocking and has every setting I would ever need neatly layed out for me. I just need to make sure I know what I am doing first


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh sorry. I assumed that it was a X26000+. I've heard of people getting that chip to 3.9Ghz. You have to increase the Northbridge voltage. This overclock in the pic on the first link, says that they increased the Fsb to 260 and increased the Northbridge voltage by 0.1v.

http://www.xbitlabs.com/misc/picture/?src=/images/cpu/phenom-athlon-ii-x2/oc-a2.png&1=1

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/phenom-athlon-ii-x2_13.html#sect0


----------



## Shadoninja (Aug 5, 2008)

Amd_Man said:


> Oh sorry. I assumed that it was a X26000+. I've heard of people getting that chip to 3.9Ghz. You have to increase the Northbridge voltage. This overclock in the pic on the first link, says that they increased the Fsb to 260 and increased the Northbridge voltage by 0.1v.
> 
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/misc/picture/?src=/images/cpu/phenom-athlon-ii-x2/oc-a2.png&1=1
> 
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/phenom-athlon-ii-x2_13.html#sect0


Yeah! Thanks a lot! I will try it out shortly. How much do you assume this will lower my cpu's life?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I am not sure how long it will last possibley 25000 hours or so, if you left it at stock then 100000 but thats just a guess.

You will have upgraded or have a completely new system by the time the processor dies unless you are really screwing with it. If you follow the guides you will be ok


----------

